# Stick Straw



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

How would you get straw/hay to stick to a vertical surface? The surface is wood. 
I want it to resemble a hay bail only a bit larger. The surface can lay flat while an adhesive of unknown type thus far can be applied.

I thought of applying straw in layers using spray polyurethane to get the straw to stick together once the first layer was stuck to the wood but can’t think of what would do a good job to get first layer onto the wood. Any thoughts?

Weight is a factor and I don’t really what to use several bails of hay. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi, 

What about small line of hot glue or foam adhesif ?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was thinking hot glue as well, and gorilla glue would probably also work. You wouldn't need to coat the entire surface, either. Just squiggle some lines of glue around randomly and then lay the first layer of straw down.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A real hay bale won't work? They are so cheap.


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

Great, Thanks, now you’ve got me thinking again. I just needed a little nudge to get my brain back in gear. It locks up every now & then, I try to think but nothing happens.

Yea, hot melt or Gorilla Glue. If I remember correctly, the glue expands a little as it cures. 

I may even try some “Great Stuff” I have laying around. Maybe spray some out and slather it into a thin coat. It should expand a little and grab the straw. 

Thanks Again, I feel better now.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, gorilla glue does expand. I believe the recommendation is to apply it, then let it sit for 5-10 minutes.


----------

